# Carbon Arrow Expoded today!



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

I have been a bow hunter for almost 30 yrs and today was a first for me. I was practicing in my back yard and after about 12-13 arrows, I thought my string broke. Nope, my carbon Axis arrow exploded and "luckily" I only got a few small splinters in my hand. 

The weird thing is I could only find a small 4-5inch piece of the arrow and one fleching...I dont know where the rest of the arrow went!!

I was glad that I always wear my sunglasses went I shoot! Can't imagine a sliver of that in my eye!!

Everyone be carefull and have fun!!


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

Glad your ok, always flex them after every shot, before you shoot them again. That is my only fear in archery. I'm sure it will happen sooner or later.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Was it a new arrow? I had a brand new Easton do that on me last year. If new it was probably defective. If old most likely a crack.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Ive only seen that one other time and it was an underspined arrow. Glad your ok. As much energy these bows produce its amazing we dont hear more of this.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

*exploded arrow*

My neighbor was in the back yard practicing one afternoon, and his whole bow exploded.
What he didn't know was that he had previously hit the arrow, and the base of the shaft had a hairline split .
When he hit the release, the knock was driven up into the split arrow shaft and the carbon splinters severed the bow string.
Blewie ! :no:


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

my advice to you, and everybody, is to buy a target with plenty of spots on it to shoot at. shoot at a different one with every arrow. what most likely happened to you is you hit the arrow with another tip, most likely a broadhead but can still happen with a field tip, and it cracked it. take a look at the rest of your arrows and see if they have little slices in them. itll save you some money and skin..


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

*Cam*

After I relized what had happened it was kinda unnerving. I tought my string broke. I only had a few small splinters and one about 1/4" in my hand. It could have been much worse!! 

The arrows are a year old and it could have been hit the prior round. I try not to shot at the same dot..arrows are expensive. I've Robin hooded a few in my day...dont need to do it again.

I guess I need to flex them every time. It's still weird I cant find any more of the arrow!! 

I did find some damage to my Reezen...Pissed!! The Cam is definatly gone!! Huge chunk taken out of it! I also noticed a small splinter in one limb!! I hope Mathews helps me out!!


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

ScullsMcNasty said:


> my advice to you, and everybody, is to buy a target with plenty of spots on it to shoot at. shoot at a different one with every arrow. what most likely happened to you is you hit the arrow with another tip, most likely a broadhead but can still happen with a field tip, and it cracked it. take a look at the rest of your arrows and see if they have little slices in them. itll save you some money and skin..


 
Sculls... I dont shoot broadheads.. But I could have hit it the prior round. I have a XL Blob target with 20 dots on it....I try not to hit my arrows!!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

damn man, sucks about your bow! you really lucked out by not gettin seriously hurt... i watched a kid dry fire a bow last week and it sounded like a .22 goin off, he was lucky he didnt get hurt too. bows can be dangerous.. thats the reason i dont shoot a string loop anymore. last year, i used my release to sight in my fiances bow and the metal nock stop put little jagged edges in my release. well after a few shots the release had shaved just enough off the string loop where it slipped through my release.. unlucky for me cause i used to always keep my eye on what im drawing at. the loop slipped through the release and my fist busted my nose and both my lips!! ouch!! dang near knocked myself out.. now i look away every time i draw and i dont use a string loop...


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

Just a quick follow up.....My thumb still hurts!! 

I got to hand it to Pat and the guys at Mikes' Gun shop!! These guys said Mathews would replaces everything...Even the limbs! (We found a small splinter in the bottom limb) ..

I'll never shoot another one without flexing it first!! 

Shoot'em where your lookin!


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I was gonna say that's why I don't shoot at the same hole anymore but sounds like you had that covered. I clipped one a few years ago thinking I was the man for having a quarter group at 30+yds. Next time I shot it I got the same results...blew it up. Mathews replaced my whole bow with a brand new one. Pretty good service there huh? Luckily I didn't get any splinters in my hand or anything. Dumb luck I guess... Blew my limbs up and Mathews said my riser was off kilter... Come to think about it that was an Easton Axis also. Hmmm... Glad your ok.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ouch....glad you are OK.....I got a bad horror moment but it was cause my oldest shot an arrow into the plastic leg of my 3D. I was pulling and pulling on it and it came loose sticking the arrow up to the fletchings in the back fleshy part of my knee!!! I pulled it out and blood spewed out like a hose, so I thought it got a vein or artery! Went to ER and they did nothing but say it's gotta heal from inside out....just cleaned it a bit and said pay here!!!:thumbup:


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

I got my bow back today from Pat at Mikes Gun shop(thank you very much!!)...It's brand new!! New limbs, new cam...Still shoots great...very slight pin adjustment!! 

I'm ready for Oct 15th!!

*Flex those caron arrows!!!*


----------



## nimrod777 (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow, glad your hand didn't take a porcupine's worth of slivers! Good time to read about your 'event'... can use it as an example in the hunter safety class we're starting tonight.


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

nimrod777 said:


> Wow, glad your hand didn't take a porcupine's worth of slivers! Good time to read about your 'event'... can use it as an example in the hunter safety class we're starting tonight.


 
Hey Nim...I pulled a few small splinters out and 2 big ones. Tell thoes kids to flex those carbon arrows!!


----------



## nimrod777 (Sep 30, 2010)

I shot, for the first time this season, earlier this week, and I gave quite a bit of thought to my carbon arrows. Not because I've ever had a problem, but because I've compiled some digital photos of the left hands of several archers who've had arrows go bad. Once I flash those babies up onto the screen, the students get REAL serious (but they don't get real quiet! LOL).

I am really sorry you had it happen, and really glad it wasn't so much worse. Terrifying stuff.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

You got off near scot free!

Here is what can happen with a blowed up carbon fiber arrow.










You should ALWAYS "ring" your arrow by tapping it on your boot heel or tree trunk.. if it has an off sound or vibration with "fuzzy" feeling, is quite possibly "fragged" internally and not always visible with the naked eye...

I hate to hear of a close call but you are super lucky it didn't skewer your hand like this feller!

Brent


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

That's nasty!! I count my blessings!!


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm not sure if I'm cursed or what!!??? After gettin my bow back yesterday, I was all excited to sight it back in...So I shot a few, not bad, a little low and right...So I put my bow in my stand and walked inside to get my allen wrench,,,,WTF!?? The wind blew it over and my concrete pad took a chunk out of my Idler wheel!!! PISSED!!!

*So, If anyone has a spare wheel(mathews) layin around, please let me know!*


----------



## nimrod777 (Sep 30, 2010)

That last photo is one I showed my hunter's ed class. There were some squeamish sounds coming out of the crowd, for sure.


----------

